# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Robert Berns

## shigjeta

*Dashuria*

Si trendafil cel dashuria
Ne mes te kopshtit tim
Dhe si nje kenge bukuria
Sme ndahet ne udhetim

Kjo bukuri mbi gjitha mbetet
Asgje mbi dhe se tund
Me mua ecen gjersa detet
Te thahen gjer ne fund

Nuk thahen detet zemra ime
Graniti nuk firon
Nuk ndalet rera ne udhetime
Se rera vec vrapon

Mbec me shendet per ty ngre gotten
Mos u merzit o shpirt!
Sikur te bredh me kembe boten
Te gjej, por vetem prit



*Dashuria dhe Varferia*

Me ndoqi dashuria bashke
Me varferine e shkrete
Ne shteg te tyre heret rashe
Me zune shpejt ne rrjete

Por varferine e zboj e tremb
Dhe ska me varferi
Vec dashurine dot se shemb
Se mbetet dashuri

Pse dashurise si pengese
I del perpara ndarja?
Dhe pse te mbetet robereshe
Nga smira dhe nga paraja?

Dhe pasuria dhe hambari
Pak lumturi na japin
Por frikacaku dhe truthari
Pushtetin shpejt e kapin

Me flet me sy per dashurine
Kur humb mes perqafimit
Ndersa me buzet ftohtesine
Ma shfaq permes gjykimit

Me keshillon te jem i matur
Te kem dhe pak durim
Sic duket, pret nje oxhak te pasur
Dhe spret oxhakun tim!

Po si ta mbaj gjakftohtesine
Kur jemi prane e prane
Kur dy veshtrime dashurine
Burim te vetem kane?

Vec fukarai ka lumturi 
Me vashezen e dashur
Ai ska smire e ska zili
Per dere e rang te pasur

Ah, dashurine ce pengon
Ky fati i lig tiran!
Dhe gonxhe e saj pse slulezon
Pa pasuri dhe nam?

(perkthyer nga Dritero Agolli)


*Meri Morisan*

O Meri eja ne dritare
Eshte ora jone e deshiruar?
Ckushtojne mijera thesare
Perpara syve te adhuruar!
Mundim te madh do te duroja
Si skllavi qe duron i strukur
Kur zemren tende ta fitoja
Moj Meri Morisan e bukur!

Dje me muzike e me vjoli
Nder djem e vajza kercimtare
Mendimi me shkoi tek ti
Une isha atje po sndjeja fare
Kish fort te bukura nder to
Kish plot me nur sa sbehet me 
Po une thashe: Nuk ka jo
si Meri Morisan asnje!

O Meri do ti ta mundosh
Ate qe zbret per ty ne varr?
Dhe shpirt e zemer ti coptosh
Per fajin se te do me zjarr?
Ne sme pranon si dashuror
Trego per mua pak meshire!
Ti smund te kesh nje shpirt mizor
Moj Meri Morisan e mire.

(perktheu Lasgush Poradeci)

----------


## shigjeta

*Lumturia ime*

Ju dua , te vegjel dhe ju te medhenj!
Sikur te me derdhen te ligjte perrenj,
U thyej dhe qafen , i coj mu ne djall
Me goten perpara, me kengen me mall!

Shpesh vuaj dhe dhembet kercas domosdo,
Po jeta eshte lufte dhe une jam hero;
Ndaj jam i shkujdesur, pa pare ne xhep,
As mbreti te drejtat smi merr e smi jep

Me shtyp zgjedhe e skamjes nga viti ne vit,
Por mbremjes me miqte une vitin e ndrit;
Kur mbrrijme qellimin dhe gazi na djeg,
Perse ti kujtojme ca ferra ne shteg?

Cte merrem me fatin, me kalin germuq?
Pa hiqmu nga syte, i poshtri thuthuq!
Kur brenga dhe gazi trokasin ne xham,
U them: Mire se vini, nje sofer e kam!


*Puthja*

Gjurme e njohjes se sivjetshme
Dhe premtim me fshehtesi,-
Puthja  lulebore e hershme,
Bore e bardhe e pasterti;

Nje lekundje: desha, sdeshe!
Miqesi e njome e re
Prej pellumbi, pellumbeshe,
Gazi i pare e plot hare;

Mall i ndarjes se trishtuar
Dhe dyshimi: po me pas?
Se gjej fjalen e bekuar
Qe mendimin larg ta ngas!

(perkthyer nga Dritero Agolli)

----------


## shigjeta

*Male me shkrepa*

O male me shkrepa, ku rete dremitin,
Ku valet e lumit mes endrrash me ndritin,
Kur shkurta ne shkurret nga skaji ne skaj
I merr ti mekoje perdite zogjte e saj

Ju dua me shume, gungace me mjeker,
Me shume se brigjet e detit te gjelber,
Ju dua se thelle, ku rrjedh nje burim,
Jeton nje sorkadhe qe ngroh shpirtin tim!

Hyjneshe ajo seshte dhe ska ar e prike,
Por ska me te mire, ta themi pa frike!
Qe diten e pare me dogji me sy
E dogja dhe une, u ndezem te dy

Dhe para dy syve, dy faqeve prush
Nuk mund te qendroje padjegur askush!
Sikur te kish pasur dhe pak mend me shume
Betohem se globin e linte pa gjume!

Elmazet dhe perlat si dua, si mbaj
Kur kam ngrohtesine e syve te saj
Permes perqafimesh ne shkrijme te gjalle
Gjemon dashuria mes gjakut te vale


*Tek une, i dashur, mund te vish...*

-Oborri naten pa njeri
Vec muzg e s'ka gje fare
E dashur, valle a mund te vij
Nga muri ne dritare?

-Vertet, te falemnderit, shpirt
E shoh, s'e ke me hile
Por afer meje mund te vish
Permes Gjendjes Civile!...

(perkthyer nga Dritero Agolli)

----------


## kolombi

Te lumte ajo dore.
Eshte poeti me i dashur per mua.Ne qofte se kam shkruar dhe une vargje ne jete,jam,frymezuar jasht mase nga Skocezi i madh.Nga poeti i brengave dhe i gezimeve sic e kane quajtur.

----------


## shigjeta

*Shendetin tend te pime*

Te lashe lamtumiren, shpirt
Shendetin tend te pime!
S'te sillem pas e s'te merzit
Aspak me dashurine

Mbec me shendet! Dhe une shpejt
Me ndarjen do lidh paqen
Ti fat te kesh, nje mik te gjesh
T'i japesh doren, faqen

Me thua: - "Dale, ca nga ca
Te piqem per martesen."-
Pergjigjem: "S'jam aq budalla
Ta bej terkuze shpresen."

E di farefisi yt
Kerkon nje lloz te pasur
Po une litarin skam ne fyt
Pac fat te mire, e dashur!

Ky fis me quan leckaman 
Pa toke e pa shkelqime!
Asgje sme duhet, bukur jam
Kur kam lirine time!

Kam koke e duar dhe fuqi
Me shpatulla caj detin
Dhe djalli vete behet hi
Kur ke ne trup shendetin!

Dhe une e di, ka zog vertet
Qe lart mbi rete cohet
Por ndodh qe zogun gjate e pret
E pret e nuk afrohet

Haj, lamtumire, ja po shkoj
Mes shtigjeve ne ugare
Por sdihet, vij dhe te pergjoj
Nje natez ne dritare.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Me fle moj mike
Pa zgjohu, hap nje kanate
Se yje s'ka, ka vetem nate
Ndaj lerme shtepine.

Lejome vetem sonte naten
Lejome strehen, zjarrin, vatren,
Vec per meshire sonte naten
Me ler si murg ta gdhij.

Jam lodhur keq, s'qendroj ne kembe
Kapitur jam, me shpirt nder dhembe
Kam bredhur vendin me pellembe,
Dhe dua...dhe dua pak te rri.

Ashtu si shiu i madh ben sulm
Dhe rreh dritareve me zhurrm'
Ne xhamin tend trokas edhe une
Se dridhem dhe mberdhij.

Lejome vetem sonte naten,
Lejome strehen, zjarrin, vatren,
Vec per meshire sonte naten
Me ler si murg ta gdhij.

Dhe i pergjigjet ajo:

Ty s'te ndaloj' asnje rrebesh 
Kur erdhe strehen te ma gjesh,
Prandaj dhe shpinen mund ta kthesh
Te shkosh serish ne mal.

Vertitet mureve shtrengata,
Dhe eshte e erret streha, vatra,
Dhe eshte e shurdhet sonte nata,
Dhe-s'te lejoj-me fal!

Dhe dhente zoti, dhente, dhente
Ty asnje vajze mos te te lente,
Ti hysh ne prag, tja prishesh mente,
Ta zhytesh ne c'nderim.

Ne kopsht nje lule kishte celur,
Pastaj me kembe e kishin shkelur,
Ndaj fati i lules na ka ngelur,
Per vajzat, si mesim!

PS.  S'mbahet mend kur e kam degjuar; madje as titullin nuk ja mbaj mend mire.  Nese editohet nuk me ngelet qejfi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## heret a vone

Disa epigrame dhe epitafe nga R. Berns perkthyer nga Dritero Agolli..

Per nje kokebosh

Te drejte Zotit une i jap
Per punet e medha
Po kur ndertoi kete dollap
Pse brenda bosh e la?

Duke vizituar nje çiflik te pasur...

Ky lordi neve na rrefen
Nder kulla pasurine
Njeh grate eunuku ne harem,
Por s'njeh kenaqesine.

Afaristit te pashpirt

Ketu po prehet Xhoni qetesisht
S'do mend qe vetem trupi, nje kokalle...
Por flitet, se as gjalle s'kishte shpirt,
Me kohe i kishte dale...

Mbishkrim mbi varrin e pushtit te fshatit

Vajtoni burra kaq te rralle
Ketu tek guri i murrme
Ky fqinji sa ishte gjalle
Ju ka ndihmuar shume.

Shkollaret hiç mos paçin frike
Nga varri ne lulishte
Ai qe prehet nen qerpiçe
I ati tyre ishte!....

Xhonit....

Kusare e horra, bij te kurverise
Lirine e shajne e flene siper glases,
Po kur gjeniu armik i del lirise,
Ai pa tjeter behet vetevrases...

Per unazen e arte...

Perse kur fejohen ne kisha te rinjte
Ne unazat e arta i fusin gishterinjte?
Me pyeti kurioze nje mike.

Mos mbetesha buf mes bisedes
Ia ktheva mikeshes nazike
Ah, ka dashuria mjaft force elektrike
Dhe ari sherben si teli percjelles..

Nje te njohuri, qe kthente shpinen kur takonte poetin...

Kur piqemi, pse skuqesh mik i vjeter?
E di se je nje buf me brire e horr,
Ti dha keto merita ndonje tjeter,
Ti s'je fajtor!...

Mbishkrim mbi varrin e nje ambiciozi te keq

I ndjeri ish guhak, por donte grada
Kerkoi ne ferr nga djalli dekorata
Tha djalli: Jo!... i lig je mish e kocke
Dhe qejf te kam.., por fara s'ke ne koke

----------


## shigjeta

*Perkhtyesit te Marcialit*

_Epigram_

O ti, qe poezia te dha duart, 
Qe as me prozen nuk re dot n'ujdi,
Degjon si po bertet poet Marciali? -
"O ndihme! Ndihme! Me perktheu ai!"

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rhea

Para ndarjes


Po shkoj,Eliza ne mergim,
se vendi nuk me mban,
dhe fatin tend,dhe fatin tim,
i ndan nje oqean.


E rende ndarja sa nje mal,
nje mal qe nuk ka shok!
Po s'ndahen zemrat mbushur mall,
kur jane shkrire tok!


Ne vendin tim e lumtur mbec,
thesari im,thesar!
Me vjen nje ze nga larg ne vesh
ti s'kthehesh o qyqar!


Shtrengimi i dores sate vjen,
me mua ne udhetim,
trokitja e zemres sime ngel
me ty ne vendin tim!

----------


## shigjeta

*Mbishkrim në një libër me vjersha*

Në vite dashuria nuk u plak
Dhe zemra nuk e treti zërin tënd
Prano një përshëndetje që nga larg
Një miqësi që snjeh as kohë as vend

Këtë kujtim të thjeshtë kur ta kesh
Më sill në mend e pakëz psherëti
Për çka na lodh një ditë e mbushur zheg
Apo dhe një oqean plot ftohtësi

_perktheu Dritero Agolli_

----------


## shigjeta

*Mbishkrim në Altarin e Pavarsisë*

Kush është i ndershëm i pavarur
Në luftë i madh, në zjarr argasur
Kush del njëlloj përpara kombit
Pronari vetë e robi i robit
Kush një gjykatës ka në jetë
Ndërgjegjen, nderin e vërtetë
Kush gjen në drejtësinë forcën,-
Atij, altar, tia hapësh portën

_perkthyer nga Dritero Agolli_

----------


## Era1

*
Nje trendafile e kuqe, e trembur.*

Ah, dashuria ime eshte si nje trendafile e kuqe, e trembur,
qe e re ka celur ne Qershor,
Ah, dashuria ime eshte si melodia
qe kur luhet, me embelsi ritmon.

Sa e hijeshme je, moj bukuroshja ime,
aq thelle kam rene ne dashuri me ty,
e do te tdua perhere, e dashur,
derisa detet te jene thare per uje.

Derisa detet te jane thare per uje, e dashur,
dhe shkembinjte me diellin te jene shkrire
Une do te dua serisht e dashur,
Derisa rerat e jetes te rrijne shtrire.

Dhe lamtumire, dashuria ime e vetme,
Lamtumire tani, vetem per pak,
Dhe do te vij perseri, e dashur,
Dhe sikur te jem dhjet' mije milje larg.

----------


## Era1

*Erdhi e shkoi birra* 

Erdhi e shkoi kjo birra e mire 
Per birren e mire kepucet shita lire
Peng i lashe matrapazit corapet ti mbaj 
Birra e mire me jep kuraje 

Te terhiqnin plugun pata gjashte buaj 
Punonin token e sme lane te vuaj 
Nje nga nje i shita ashtu pa vaj
Birra e mire me jep kuraje

Birra e mire me ka varferuar
Sa me sherbetoren jam shoqeruar
Per birren e mire ndeshkimin e mbaj
Birra e mire me jep kuraje

Erdhi e shkoi kjo birra e mire 
Per birren e mire kepucet shita lire
Peng lashe matrapazit corapet ti mbaj 
Birra e mire me jep kuraje.

----------


## Era1

*TI ME KE BRAKTISUR XHENI* 

Ti me ke braktisur Xheni, 
ti me ke braktisur. 
Pergjithmone braktisur Xheni 
pergjithmone braktisur. 

Me ke tallur shume djale 
Mendjen ma ke prishur... 
Thoshe"gjer ne varr" me fjale Xheni, 
Po me ke braktisur. 

Bashke ne me s'do jemi Xheni 
Bashke ne me s'do jemi ! 
Asnjehere ne jete Xheni, 
Bashke ne me s'do jemi !

Vrap ju mortje me rrembeni 
dhe te fle perjete... 
shpejt ju engjej me merrni 
ti mbyll syte e shkrete, 
Xheni ti mbyll syte e shkrete....

----------


## Era1

*LAMTUMIRE* 

E dashur, leri oret e ndarjes te pikojne vetmine mbi ne, 
le te numerojme castet e humbura te vetem 
dhe shpirtrat le ta kuptojne nese gjeten 
tek njeri-tjetri ndonjehere strehe... 

...Pra, le te endet dhimbja ne shpirtrat tane egoist, 
le te thyhet amalgami i fundit qe na bashkon ! 
Ti mos qesh kur te me shohesh duke qare si femije 
sepse dashuria e patrembur burrerine e rrezon !

Lamtumire...lamtumire e dashur 
tani pas po shkoj te numeroj oret e lumtura bashke, 
po shkoj te numeroj puthjet e permalluara 
kohen time askush nuk do ta vras !

Vec ca puthje do vjedh per buzet e deshperuara 
...Sigurisht ti ne nje zjarr tjeter je duke u ngrohur 
ne nje zjarr perkedhelish qe trupin ta ftoh 
por gjithsesi une te fal, te fal kur ti mizorisht vetveten lendon 

Heshtja le ti thyeje dyert e harrimit 
qe kujtimet me ty mos ti harroj asnjehere... 
Me uisky le te dehem ta pi vetmin e gjate 
Te cirrem, te uleras, te mallkoj.....Lamtumire prape...

----------


## Elna Durrësi

_Para ndarjes


Po shkoj,Eliza ne mergim,
se vendi nuk me mban,
dhe fatin tend,dhe fatin tim,
i ndan nje oqean.


E rende ndarja sa nje mal,
nje mal qe nuk ka shok!
Po s'ndahen zemrat mbushur mall,
kur jane shkrire tok!


Ne vendin tim e lumtur mbeç,
thesari im,thesar!
Me vjen nje ze nga larg ne vesh
ti s'kthehesh o qyqar!


Shtrengimi i dores sate vjen,
me mua ne udhetim,
trokitja e zemres sime ngel
me ty ne vendin tim!_



Era

Flm që zgjove Bernsin!

Personalisht i kam shumë për zemër vargjet e tij...Por, _Para ndarjes_, për mua është më e bukura e shkruar prej tij.

Falenderime, gjithashtu Driteroit, për përkthimin e mrekullueshëm që u ka bërë vargjeve të Bernsit.

Mbrëmje të mirë

Elna.

----------


## Era1

*Findlej* 

Po kush ne xham keshtu troket 
sdo mend qe jam Findlej 
Shtepia fle dhe ska lezet, 
Nuk fle-i tha Findlej. 

Po si guxon ketej te vish 
Guxoj-i tha Findlej ,
Ki mendjen punen mos e prish 
e prish - i tha Findlej .

Deriçken hapur po ta kesh 
Ta kem - i tha Findlej ,
Pa gjume naten do me lesh 
Pa gjume - i tha Finlej .

Sikur te gdhihem tok me ty 
Me mua - i tha Findlej 
Ky shteg ta ben serish me sy 
Ma ben - i thA Findlej .

E cdo punoj me ty qyqar 
Puno - i tha Findlej 
Ta mbyllesh gojen gjer ne varr 
Tamam - i tha Findlej .



Flm Elna ! 
E zgjova se shume vite me pare me ka zgjuar ai mua .
Vetem se me vjen inat se dikur kam lexuar nje poezi me titull "Fluturimi i pare" qe tani nuk e gjej dot.

----------


## Era1

*NJE MIU*

I vogel, i perdredhur, i trembur, kafsheze e druajtur,
Oh ç'panik ka ne gjoksin tend te vogel!
Nuk eshte e nevojshme te dalesh kaq me vrik 
duke bere kaq potere!
Do rezistoja duke te perndjekur,
me nje lopate vrasese!

----------


## Eagle

> *NJE MIU*
> 
> I vogel, i perdredhur, i trembur, kafsheze e druajtur,
> Oh ç'panik ka ne gjoksin tend te vogel!
> Nuk eshte e nevojshme te dalesh kaq me vrik 
> duke bere kaq potere!
> Do rezistoja duke te perndjekur,
> me nje lopate vrasese!


Perkthimi me lart shume i dobet! ku e paske gjetur? 

Mesa duket perkthimi me i mire ne shqip mbete ai i Driteroit:

Ti kafshe e vogel, qimendritur, 
ku shkon me vrap, e lebetitur
pse dridhesh ne ethe, e sfilitur
per fatin tend?
Mbi ty lopaten s'e kam ngritur
Ndaj mos u tremb

A s'sheh? Natyra me njerine ne lufte jane
e paqe s'dine
Njeriu mbi kafshet ben kerdine
e vret, e pret
megjithese vdekja thinje thinje
dhe ate e pret

etjetj...se eshte e gjate kjo poeme dhe s'i kam bese memories...
Perkthimi eshte gje e veshtire shume, nuk mjafton vetem te dish nje gjuhe te huaj dhe o burra, yxhym t'i sjellim ne shqip rrapa zhdrapa dhe askujt si mbetet me asgje ne mendje edhe pse autori mund te jete Kaliber.

Kujdes!

----------


## dp17ego

> *NJE MIU*
> 
> I vogel, i perdredhur, i trembur, kafsheze e druajtur,
> Oh ç'panik ka ne gjoksin tend te vogel!
> Nuk eshte e nevojshme te dalesh kaq me vrik 
> duke bere kaq potere!
> Do rezistoja duke te perndjekur,
> me nje lopate vrasese!


Era Flm per cfare na solle
Ka mundesi te na tregosh edhe emrin e perkthyesit?
DP

----------

